# Messerschmitt Bf 109E 1/32 Comparison.....



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Found this, still looking for part III....

Messerschmitt Bf 109 E Comparison Part 1 | Large Scale Planes 

Messerschmitt Bf 109 E Comparison, Part 2 | Large Scale Planes


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice Jan. THX for posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2013)

You're most welcome my friend!


----------



## J dog (Jan 19, 2013)

cool I love the overlapping and all about it keep us posted and thank you.


----------



## stona (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a good pair of links.
It's all very scientific! I've built most if not all of those kits and for me,as a model builder,the Cyberhobby kit wins hands down. That however is just one man's opinion 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Probably go with the Trumpeter, only to get Bar's E-3 'White 13', as I can't find the decals for it in 1/32 anywhere else... 

Haven't found a Part 3 yet...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2013)

Allowing for perhaps a certain lack of in-depth knowledge of the actual aircraft, I'd say that's a fair assessment of the kits, and I agree with Steve.
Considering when the Matchbox kit was first released (mid 1970s, not 1982 as stated in the reviews; this was a second re-release), it still holds up pretty well today, if a little 'chunky' in some of the detail areas(see my comparison review, Matchbox v Hasegawa, elsewhere on the forum), but of course there are the others to choose from now, and the kit is now out of production (but can be found at specialist dealers, swap meets etc).
The Hasegawa kit, as far as I know, has its origins in the original Frog kit of the late 1960s, along with some of their other early releases in this scale, such as the P-51 and FW190. These origins are evident in the use of some generic parts, notably the pilot's seat. 
The assembled kit, although it _looks_ like an 'Emil', does not even come close to being acceptable alongside any of the other kits covered in the above posted review, although, if displayed separately, it's passable. (I'm preparing to use an example, with corrections and added scratch-built detail, for a 'belly landed' diorama for a museum, where many of the glaring inaccuracies, especially the underside, will not be as noticeable).
The really irritating thing about this particular kit, is that Hasegawa continue to re-issue it, with a change in decals and box art-work, and charge a price which is comparable to their later, better detailed kits and equal to or in excess of prices asked, for superior kits of the type, from other manufacturers.
It's about time that this company removed their bandit's mask, faced their victims in at least a semi-apologetic manner, and offered their products at realistic, value for money prices.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Absolutely! Maybe even some 'work experience' at Revell, like one did as a kid, at dads or mums work... 

Seen a Frog 1/32 Bf 109E on ebay, might have been yesterday...


----------

